# PuppetsWar Cathedral



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These guys keep getting better and better with regards to the terrain that they are bringing out. These pieces are simply stunning, especially the complete cathedral. The interior detail is amazing.










































The interior detail is amazing.


There's also a smaller chapel now available.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

DAMN! That is amazing.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That would be AMAZING for a boltaction board.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Now that is fucking epic! :good:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

That is amazing but a little pricy at £60!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I really like this. Could see it being quite impressive - raised and in the centre of a board for a take'n'hold style fight.

That, and green stuff + lots of flock could make a good overgrown ruin.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Now that's a freakin' impressive piece of scenery. 

As mentioned above, would make a corking centre piece for a game of Bolt Action.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

awesome! the amount of detail totally justifies the price


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Now that's a freakin' impressive piece of scenery.
> 
> As mentioned above, would make a corking centre piece for a game of Bolt Action.


Ooh, Normandy battles ftw! :good:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loving that it comes with pre-drilled magnet holes. Makes me think that if you were crazy enough to buy a few of them you could pop them together however you need for whatever mission you're playing. Looks very cool!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, that is pretty impressive.

That might be worth an investment.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's pretty cool, but based on the scale it looks more like a parish church than a cathedral.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> That's pretty cool, but based on the scale it looks more like a parish church than a cathedral.


Technically a cathedral just a church where a bishop sticks his chair, and it isn't uncommon for them to be roughly comparable to the size of a perish church, some smaller than one would expect of those...... They just happen to be fracking gigantic, sometimes. :laugh:

That being said, "Ruined Church" would have probably been a more accurate title.

EDIT: #theshityoulearninCatholicschool.


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Dayumn! That is impressive! 

~BtW


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Another pic from their FB page posted today. The detail on the rafters is amazing.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Glory to the Ceiling Cat!

That is excellent :good:


----------

